
Know of a collection of yet-to-be-made iOS ideas? - sova
I am curious, because I have some app ideas I would happily share with people if they needed a concept from which to get started, but is there already something like this?  A place where people submit not-yet-created apps that are open to whoever wants to put in the effort?
======
RUG3Y
I think it's a pretty cool idea. We could throw together a git repo and share
it around.

~~~
0942v8653
Or you could make an iOS app for it

------
miguelrochefort
App ideas are trivial. I could come up with 100 ideas right now.

There's no shortage of ideas, nor is there a shortage of ideas sharing
website.

